# What's your favorite pizza topping?



## nyck (Jul 10, 2006)

Mine would be Jalapenos!


We got a multi choice poll goin on haha.


----------



## Scott (Jul 10, 2006)

Mushrooms


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm old skool. Pepperoni.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 10, 2006)

Pineapple, gotta love Hawaiian pizza


----------



## Donnie (Jul 10, 2006)

Hmmm... tough call. Pretty much everything. I wish Dominos would bring back the Philly Cheese Steak pizza. Or atleast a better pizza place should start making it.


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2006)

Pepperoni and jalapenos is my favorite pizza topping. I worked for 4 years at pizza restaurants and pepperoni/jalapenos was the base for everything. Sometimes I made pepperoni, jalapenos, bacon, onions, and mushrooms. Sometimes I made pepperoni, jalapenos, green peppers, beef, and ham. Sometimes I made just pepperoni and jalapenos. Sometimes I made something completely random. But, pepperonis and jalapenos were almost always the two basic toppings. There is a Dominos pizza called the "Spicy Deluxe" that has pepperonis, jalapenos, onions, and italian sausage. Sometimes I order it. It's pretty cheap for Japan. About $16 for a medium.


----------



## nyck (Jul 10, 2006)

Naren said:


> Pepperoni and jalapenos is my favorite pizza topping. I worked for 4 years at pizza restaurants and pepperoni/jalapenos was the base for everything. Sometimes I made pepperoni, jalapenos, bacon, onions, and mushrooms. Sometimes I made pepperoni, jalapenos, green peppers, beef, and ham. Sometimes I made just pepperoni and jalapenos. Sometimes I made something completely random. But, pepperonis and jalapenos were almost always the two basic toppings.


Great minds think alike


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 10, 2006)

I must add I don't really like pizza. I'll eat it, and it's ok every once in awhile, or if I'm starving. But as for my personal choice... meh. *sneer* Meh.


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2006)

nyck said:


> Great minds think alike



I guess so. My brother doesn't like jalapenos, so we'd sometimes over a medium pepperoni/jalapeno for me and a hawaiian pizza for him (or whatever he was in the mood for).

I love jalapenos. I used to made the "JALAPENO QUESADILLA" out of jalapeno flavored tortillas with jalapeno shredded cheese (like mexican cheese with bunch of jalapeno flavor in it), jalapenos, and chicken (that I dipped in jalapeno juice). Damn good stuff.


----------



## David (Jul 10, 2006)

pepperoni's, jalapeno's, and BACON.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 10, 2006)

Bacon kicks ass...I've had it on pizza 1 time and it wasn't that great...I dunno, it was like 'bacon bits' and not real bacon haha.

Pepperoni is good but I <3 cheese pizza :XD


----------



## nyck (Jul 10, 2006)

Naren said:


> I guess so. My brother doesn't like jalapenos, so we'd sometimes over a medium pepperoni/jalapeno for me and a hawaiian pizza for him (or whatever he was in the mood for).
> 
> I love jalapenos. I used to made the "JALAPENO QUESADILLA" out of jalapeno flavored tortillas with jalapeno shredded cheese (like mexican cheese with bunch of jalapeno flavor in it), jalapenos, and chicken (that I dipped in jalapeno juice). Damn good stuff.


Where can I get this 'jalapeno flavored tortilla'? That sounds fuckin awesome!


----------



## David (Jul 10, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Bacon kicks ass...I've had it on pizza 1 time and it wasn't that great...I dunno, it was like 'bacon bits' and not real bacon haha.
> 
> Pepperoni is good but I <3 cheese pizza :XD


...sounds like you had some...

I want chicken I want liver
Meow Mix Meow Mix
Please Deliver

...sprinklined on your pizza...


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2006)

nyck said:


> Where can I get this 'jalapeno flavored tortilla'? That sounds fuckin awesome!



I bought it at some supermarket. I have this weird habit that I have to buy anything I see that is jalapeno flavored (that I haven't had before). I've had jalapeno pringles, potato chips, corn chips, etc. Just about anything.

The jalapeno flavored tortillas had real jalapenos in them (either dried jalapenos or the thing was made from jalapeno juice), but it tasted mildly spicy by itself with jalapeno flavor. The quesadillas I made were pretty spicy, but awesome.

You might be able to find them at a big supermarket/grocery store.


----------



## nyck (Jul 10, 2006)

Naren said:


> I bought it at some supermarket. I have this weird habit that I have to buy anything I see that is jalapeno flavored (that I haven't had before). I've had jalapeno pringles, potato chips, corn chips, etc. Just about anything.
> 
> The jalapeno flavored tortillas had real jalapenos in them (either dried jalapenos or the thing was made from jalapeno juice), but it tasted mildly spicy by itself with jalapeno flavor. The quesadillas I made were pretty spicy, but awesome.
> 
> You might be able to find them at a big supermarket/grocery store.


Sweet. Sounds incredible though...


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 10, 2006)

Double pepperoni, double Italian sausage, and extra cheese.


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> Double pepperoni, double Italian sausage, and extra cheese.



Wah... I can feel the heartburn just reading that...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 10, 2006)

Pizza Hut meat feast on a stuffed crust base with bbq sause and extra cheese.


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Pizza Hut meat feast on a stuffed crust base with bbq sause and extra cheese.



Would that be what the "meat lover" is called in the UK? (pepperoni, ham, bacon, beef, pork, italian sausage. I worked at Pizza Hut for almost 4 years during college.) I've never even heard of BBQ sauce on a pizza... Sounds bizarre. Of course, it sounds really "Texan" to me. Most Americans, Canadians, and Europeans find Japanese pizza to be gross. So, I can't say much there.

I like Pizza Hut, but "Geno's" is my alltime favorite pizza place (I ate from the ones in Toledo, OH. Don't know if they are only in the US midwest or not). Their pizzas are to die for. When I visit home, I'll have to make sure to order at least 2 of their pizzas when I'm home, maybe more. Mmmm..


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 10, 2006)

Naren said:


> Japanese pizza to be gross.



Squid and Sweet Mayo just doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> Squid and Sweet Mayo just doesn't appeal to me at all.



The only Japanese pizza I've had that I thought was gross was a "German pizza" that I had a few weeks ago. It had potatoes and sausage and stuff on it. I didn't taste "bad", but it didn't taste that good either.

Hey, try squid or octopus on a pizza. Seafood pizzas are really good. Shrimp and squid make great toppings for a pizza (and taste really good when you add a little tabasco sauce). I'd rather eat that than have heartburn for the next three days with "double pepperoni, double italian sausage, and double cheese" (I can handle double pepperoni; I can handle double cheese; but the double italian sausage would just kill me. And combining all three of those together, that's a heartattack waiting to happen).

Everyone has their own tastes, though (and what they can and can't take. I could eat the meat lover's at pizza hut, but I couldn't order it as a medium or large pizza. That'd be too much grease and fat. Unhealthiness). I'll admit that Japanese pizzas look weird, but I think that most people would like them if they tried (for like 90% of Japanese pizzas, with the exceptions of just a few).

I don't know what "sweet mayo" is, though...


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 10, 2006)

Naren said:


> Most Americans, Canadians, and Europeans find Japanese pizza to be gross.



Well this american enjoyed some japanese style pizza.


----------



## Mark. A (Jul 10, 2006)

Meat Lovers


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Well this american enjoyed some japanese style pizza.



But you probably thought it was weird before you tried it, right? And then you tried it and said "Hey, this is actually pretty good." That's how it seems to be most of the time. I thought the seafood pizza looked dang good before I had ever tasted it, but some other pizzas looked pretty weird. I ended up liking almost all of them. Of course, when some Japanese come to the US, many of them think "You put THAT on a pizza?!" It's just because you aren't used to it. Usually it tastes pretty good. I liked all the toppings that were available when I worked at Pizza Hut. There were some I didn't use much, but I still liked them.

Pizza is just that good. You can put tons of different toppings on it and it tastes awesome.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 10, 2006)

Naren said:


> Would that be what the "meat lover" is called in the UK? (pepperoni, ham, bacon, beef, pork, italian sausage. I worked at Pizza Hut for almost 4 years during college.) I've never even heard of BBQ sauce on a pizza... Sounds bizarre.


 
Kinda. It's spicy pork, ham slices, pepperoni and spicy beef. As for th bbq sauce, they use it instead of tomato sauce on the base. It tastes pretty damn good.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 10, 2006)

Naren said:


> Hey, try squid or octopus on a pizza. Seafood pizzas are really good. Shrimp and squid make great toppings for a pizza



I'm allergic to seafood, so........


----------



## Michael (Jul 10, 2006)

Hawaiian, for sure.


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> I'm allergic to seafood, so........



That's a shame. My uncle is allergic to nuts. I can't imagine how I'd live without peanuts, peanut butter, or any other kind of nuts. I love snickers, reeses peanut butter cups, peanuts along with beer... Sometimes you can't have some of the tastiest things out there. I was allergic to chocolate since I was born until I was about 8 or 9. I'm so glad I'm not allergic anymore. Chocolate is one of the "foods of the gods" (along with pizza). Sorry to hear that...  Sushi, takoyaki, sashimi, etc. are some of my alltime favorite foods (all with seafood in them).



metalfiend666 said:


> Kinda. It's spicy pork, ham slices, pepperoni and spicy beef. As for th bbq sauce, they use it instead of tomato sauce on the base. It tastes pretty damn good.



The toppings sound good, but I'm still not so sure about the BBQ sauce. It might be really good. I'll never know until I try it.

One of my favorite pizzas is the Mexican Pizza. You take normal pizza dough and stretch it to normal size. Instead of putting pizza sauce on, you put a kind of bean sauce. Then you put some cheese on top of that, then put beef on top. You cook it in the over. After it comes out, you cut it, then put cold uncooked mexican cheese on top, then cold lettuce, tomatos, and onions. Then when you eat it, you put sour cream on top (and guacamole if you have it). It's very good, but usually a little expensive. I've had it at 2-3 different restaurants. It was one of my favorite pizzas when I worked at pizza hut, but it was kind of expensive and was only available for 2-3 months.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 10, 2006)

Naren said:


> The toppings sound good, but I'm still not so sure about the BBQ sauce. It might be really good. I'll never know until I try it.


 
Well you have to ask them to do it with bbq sauce. Give it a try, it's really nice.



Naren said:


> One of my favorite pizzas is the Mexican Pizza. You take normal pizza dough and stretch it to normal size. Instead of putting pizza sauce on, you put a kind of bean sauce. Then you put some cheese on top of that, then put beef on top. You cook it in the over. After it comes out, you cut it, then put cold uncooked mexican cheese on top, then cold lettuce, tomatos, and onions. Then when you eat it, you put sour cream on top (and guacamole if you have it). It's very good, but usually a little expensive. I've had it at 2-3 different restaurants. It was one of my favorite pizzas when I worked at pizza hut, but it was kind of expensive and was only available for 2-3 months.


 
I'll have to give that a go. I think I'd have to make it myself though. Any idea where I'd find the sauce?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 10, 2006)

Pepperoni, Mushrooms, Jalapenos, Sausage/Beef, BBQ sauce, loads! 

Actually, as long as it isn't fish and anchovies in particular, then it's normally all good!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 10, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Pepperoni, Mushrooms, Jalapenos, Sausage/Beef, BBQ sauce, loads!
> 
> Actually, as long as it isn't fish and anchovies in particular, then it's normally all good!


 
 So why were you raving about fish finger pizzas the other week?


----------



## Nats (Jul 10, 2006)

jalapenos or sausage and peppers


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 10, 2006)

Pepperoni, jalepenos, and black olives....have that nice and cold first thing Sunday morning with a warm mixed drink from the night before....yum


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 10, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> So why were you raving about fish finger pizzas the other week?


I'd forgotten about that! Yes, fish finger pizza's are awesome, but then again, a fish finger isn't really fish is it  I think i was referring to things like squid et all, you know, things that make a pizza look like dr finklesteins science experiment gone wrong/escaped


----------



## Your Majesty (Jul 10, 2006)

Any Pizza topping will do. I'll eat Pizza hot, cold, warm, breakfast, lunch, dinner, snack, day old... doesn't matter. Pizza rules.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 10, 2006)

I know one of my favorite toppings is a super fine honey, but not too many places sell that one for some reason...


----------



## Your Majesty (Jul 10, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> I know one of my favorite toppings is a super fine honey, but not too many places sell that one for some reason...



You are evil!


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 10, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> You are evil!


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Well you have to ask them to do it with bbq sauce. Give it a try, it's really nice.



Actually, I know for a fact they don't have it in the US (Like I said, I worked at Pizza Hut for 4 years). I also know they don't have it in Japan. They have a lot of other weird pizzas in Japan, though, but no BBQ. There was a pizza place near my house in the US that had BBQ chicken pizza. I never had it, but my parents did and told me it was "so-so" (I think my mom said "It was okay, but it wasn't worth the money").

If I ever make it back over to the UK, I'll have to try it there.



metalfiend666 said:


> I'll have to give that a go. I think I'd have to make it myself though. Any idea where I'd find the sauce?



It shouldn't be too hard to make. It's kinda like the bean-stuff in burritos. You could use "refried beans" to make it, I guess. The pizza itself really isn't that difficult to make. The hardest would be the pizza dough itself, but if you've ever made a pizza before, that shouldn't be hard either.


----------



## Vegetta (Jul 10, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Pineapple, gotta love Hawaiian pizza



Pizza is not a Hawaiian food ya douchbag 

(I know coz im 1/8th Hawaiian)  


My Fav topping is tomatoes


----------



## Drew (Jul 10, 2006)

Myself, I'm big on buffalo chicken and black olive, when I make a pizza that's my go-to topping (though, I still use tomato sauce for the pizza itself). Though, my last roommate was partial to pepperoni, black olive, green pepper, and mushroom, and that's a pretty damned good mix too.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 10, 2006)

my pizza has to have all the meats, besides anchovies, and maybe olives, mushrooms, and onions... and any variation of that stuff of course...


----------



## Shawn (Jul 10, 2006)

I voted Pepperoni but I like alot of different toppings like hamburg and mushrooms, ham and pineapple, veggies, meat lovers, etc....


----------



## Mykie (Jul 10, 2006)

A Chicago Style Deep Dish, meat lovers pizza.. comes with Bacon, Suasage, Pepperoni. That is one reason why I love Chicago, you can walk outside your house and there is a Pizza place right across the street, and a bar right next to that, followed by a strip bar and a guitar shop.


----------



## Dormant (Jul 10, 2006)

The pizza most of you are talking about isn't pizza (although I am still a fan of it). In Italy Pizza topping is basic and really only comprises of 1 or 2 toppings (additional to the typical mozzarella and tomato sauce) ie Porcini Mushrooms, or Salami/Pepperoni. You would rarely ever get them on at the same time unless you are in some godforsaken tourist trap. 

I still love the fat cunt specials you get in Pizza Hut etc but it really isn't pizza.


----------



## Mykie (Jul 10, 2006)

That is why America kicks so much ass when it comes to food, not only can you get food from all over the world, but we can have anything we want on our Pizza.


----------



## Dormant (Jul 10, 2006)

Mykie said:


> That is why America sucks so much dick generally, not only can you get food from all over the world, but we can corrupt the recipes and shit all over tradition if we want.



Fixed.


----------



## noodles (Jul 10, 2006)

White pizza reins supreme over all other pizza.



Dormant said:


> Fixed.



What do you know about food? You're from Britain, where every recepie consists of: 

1) Obtain Meat and Potatoes
2) Put them in a big pot of water, DO NOT ADD SEASONING
3) Boil for eight hours


----------



## Dormant (Jul 10, 2006)

noodles said:


> White pizza reins supreme over all other pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 

Stereotypes are brilliant. Sorry man I actually have good teeth as well. It's funny that we have such a poor rep on the food front considering that we have more Michelin star chefs than anywhere in the world. 

I was joking about food in America.  I was very impressed when I was there as you do have a wide variety of options. I still find your portion control to be quite bizarre. I was half expecting to go to upmarket restaurants and to find extra price ranges on all of the dishes dedicated for fat people. 

I guess most of the glutonous cunts just order 2 portions of everything. 

Edit: Just noticed your first comment - what the fuck is white pizza? Sounds like some fucked up sex game involving food.


----------



## darren (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, assuming that sauce and cheese are "standard" toppings, i'd have to say my favourite _single topping_ is pepperoni. Nothing is more perfect than a nice dry thin crust with a tangy, herb-infused tomato sauce, some tasty mozzarella and loads of thin-sliced pepperoni.

But a close second would be to substitute the tomato sauce with pesto, grilled chicken for the pepperoni, and add some fresh mushrooms.

Yum!


----------



## noodles (Jul 10, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Stereotypes are brilliant. Sorry man I actually have good teeth as well. It's funny that we have such a poor rep on the food front considering that we have more Michelin star chefs than anywhere in the world.



They're all from other countries, I assume? 



> Edit: Just noticed your first comment - what the fuck is white pizza? Sounds like some fucked up sex game involving food.



White pizza substitutes a light garlic butter/oil sauce for the tomato sauce, and generally has a variety of different cheeses.






How to make it


----------



## Dormant (Jul 10, 2006)

noodles said:


> They're all from other countries, I assume?



Funnily enough they aren't! When I first heard it I thought it would probably be the case but for some reason they are Brits! It doesn't actually make sense because the 'general' level of cooking standards in the UK is quite poor.



Noodles said:


> White pizza substitutes a light garlic butter/oil sauce for the tomato sauce, and generally has a variety of different cheeses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that not just Garlic Bread with Cheese? 

 

I am actually quite interested to try this out ...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 10, 2006)

I've had BBQ chicken pizza before, and I thought it was surprisingly good. For pizza, that is.


----------



## Jason (Jul 10, 2006)

Pepperoni and Bacon


----------



## noodles (Jul 10, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Is that not just Garlic Bread with Cheese?



Well, not really, since it's a standard pizza crust made with standard pizza dough. White pizza is so much more awesome than garlic cheese bread.


----------



## Mykie (Jul 10, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmm White Pizza


----------



## Dormant (Jul 10, 2006)

noodles said:


> Well, not really, since it's a standard pizza crust made with standard pizza dough. White pizza is so much more awesome than garlic cheese bread.



And? ... 

I don't think I have had Garlic bread with anything other than a Pizza crust made with standard pizza dough ... That baguette crap is not garlic bread.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jul 10, 2006)

No one mentioned the super saltiness of green olives. yum.

Otherwise, garlic is a must along with some shrooms and onions.


----------



## crowbarfan77 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and mushrooms with lots of cheese


----------



## hitman (Jul 10, 2006)

1)margherita 
2) peperoni 
3)mushrooms and sausage
4)peperoni and sausage


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 10, 2006)

In 2004 I went to the Mecca of American pizza, Lombardi's in New York City.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 10, 2006)

Ahhh! Pizza! In my area, there used to be many mafia started and monitored pizza joints that all had a decent pie. No Pizza Hut, No Papa Johns, No Shakeys, No Dominos, just Mafia's. We had a local pizza place IN A MALL blown up on new years day 'cause you no buy our cheese'! These places have mostly switched to Greek ownership, and vary in quality. A tip-off that your pizza palace isn't Italian is the Gyro on the menu. But with the influx of new ownership has come more varied ingredients. Feta and sliced tomato pie with garlic, olive oil and oregano? Good shit!

In the past we would order double crust triple cheese pizza from Domino's but not any more. My chef friend's fave is bacon or ham, pineapple, and anchovies, which is a lot better then it sounds. Here's the key... soak those stinky little mofo's in milk for a couple hours before you apply them to crust.

My favorite oddball pizza would be buffalo chicken pizza, which has sauce, cheese, buffalo chicken bits, celery, and a drizzle of bleu cheese dressing.

All that said. I voted for pepperoni, the king of all toppings. I order pepperoni, sausage(only if its good!) and excess cheese. Blot of the top with a roll of paper towels and enjoy with many beers.


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2006)

Dormant said:


> The pizza most of you are talking about isn't pizza (although I am still a fan of it). In Italy Pizza topping is basic and really only comprises of 1 or 2 toppings (additional to the typical mozzarella and tomato sauce) ie Porcini Mushrooms, or Salami/Pepperoni. You would rarely ever get them on at the same time unless you are in some godforsaken tourist trap.
> 
> I still love the fat cunt specials you get in Pizza Hut etc but it really isn't pizza.



Why is it not pizza? I've had Italian pizza and it does generally have 0-3 toppings (like margherita, which is usually just basil and cheese, but sometimes is tomato, basil, and cheese. It's usually just basically "no toppings"), but that doesn't mean pizza with lots of toppings isn't pizza. What kind of a crazy idea is that? "What's your favorite sandwich ingredients?" "Cheese." "That's not a sandwich. You need at least 4 or more toppings to be a sandwich. Now, if you said: ham, turkey, salami, cheese, bacon, onions, mustard, mayonaise, and banana peppers, that's qualify as a sandwich. What you're eating, is bread. Not a sandwich." 

If American pizza isn't pizza, what is it? Japanese pizza generally has more toppings than American pizza. There are some Japanese pizzas with 10 toppings. Would you say "That's not pizza. That's... dough... with sauce... and toppings...?" or something inane like that. I could see you saying that a "Mexican pizza" isn't really a pizza (but I still think it is).

I usually order pizzas with 1-2 toppings (usually just pepperoni, but sometimes pepperoni and jalapenos. Occasionally more than that). Does it suddenly STOP being a pizza if I add 1 more topping? Or does it take 2 more toppings to stop being a pizza? 3 more? Where is the threshold between a "pizza" and "something else"? Does that mean usually I order "pizza", but some days I think I'm ordering "pizza" but I'm really ordering something else because I added 1 or 2 more toppings that usual? Your definition of "pizza" is quite unusual.

British "fat cunt specials" aren't pizza either. Especially, since British food doesn't taste like anything, anyway.

"White pizza" is _similar_ to some kinds of garlic cheese bread, but it still isn't garlic bread. There was a local pizza place where I used to eat sometimes that had garlic cheese bread that was made out of pizza dough in a small egg-shape (but flat) with cheese on top and garlic stuff added and cut into about 20 small pieces, which were dipped in hot pizza sauce. Quite similar to pizza, but still not pizza. Not really "garlic cheese bread" either, though (it had a different name, actually, which I thought was appropriate).

You are deemed false, sir. Muahaha.


----------



## evil (Jul 10, 2006)

Other: I voted for Vagina.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 11, 2006)

evil said:


> Other: I voted for Vagina.




Thank you, Ed Gein.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 11, 2006)

When I order pizza, I always get the Extrvaganza from Dominos, which is gorgeous. If I'm cooking it I'll just get a peperroni one and 'improve' it with extra cheese, olives, jalapenos (basically whatever I can find in the fridge).
My two favourites are ones made by a local pizzeria; one has parma ham on it, and the other has bolganese sauce.

Man, I want a pizza now!


----------



## Cancer (Jul 11, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Pineapple, gotta love Hawaiian pizza




...with ham no less...

Back in the day I was all about Domino's pizza, then we got Papa John's which almost drove them out of busiiness. Some would deem the Papa false, but I have to hand it them for consistency, it's rare that I get I bad pizza from them. Of course, is there any such thing as "bad pizza????", I mean c'mon that's like "bad sex", it doesn't exist, merely a figment of the imaginary mind.

In the interest of the little guy, we do have a local brick oven pizzeria, called (oddly enough), Brick Oven Pizza. It pretty much known around these parts that they are the superior pizza maker, although their distance from the house make delivery and the even the regular visit unfeasible, we will make special trips when the need for expensive, yet well worth it pizza, arises.




Naren said:


> Why is it not pizza? I've had Italian pizza and it does generally have 0-3 toppings (like margherita, which is usually just basil and cheese, but sometimes is tomato, basil, and cheese. It's usually just basically "no toppings"), but that doesn't mean pizza with lots of toppings isn't pizza. What kind of a crazy idea is that? "What's your favorite sandwich ingredients?" "Cheese." "That's not a sandwich. You need at least 4 or more toppings to be a sandwich. Now, if you said: ham, turkey, salami, cheese, bacon, onions, mustard, mayonaise, and banana peppers, that's qualify as a sandwich. What you're eating, is bread. Not a sandwich."
> 
> If American pizza isn't pizza, what is it? Japanese pizza generally has more toppings than American pizza. There are some Japanese pizzas with 10 toppings. Would you say "That's not pizza. That's... dough... with sauce... and toppings...?" or something inane like that. I could see you saying that a "Mexican pizza" isn't really a pizza (but I still think it is).
> 
> ...




^^^^^^^ = funniest shit I've read all day....


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Sicilian Pizza Challenge- Beau Jo's Pizza, Colorado*

_This is a two person challenge involving Beau Jo's Grand Sicilian Pizza which weighs anywhere between 12-14 lbs. Toppings include pounds of Green Peppers, Onions, Mushrooms, Pepperoni, Sausage, Hamburger with the entire pie covered in cheese with a super thick, 16' crust. Substitution of toppings is at Managers discretion. If you fail the challenge the cost is $64.60 . If you succeed you and your over stuffed buddy get a $50.00 Cash prize, two t-shirts and the pizza is free.
_


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 11, 2006)

I want to try that now...


----------



## bostjan (Jul 11, 2006)

Always mushrooms and olives for me. And cheese and sauce.


----------



## Naren (Jul 11, 2006)

psyphre said:


> ^^^^^^^ = funniest shit I've read all day....



Thanks. I thought what Dormant said was pretty silly and I just overanalyzed the shit out of it. Anything to help someone laugh.


----------



## hitman (Jul 11, 2006)

what are "pepperoni"?


----------



## Naren (Jul 11, 2006)

hitman said:


> what are "pepperoni"?
























Wow. This has made me FUCKING hungry. I might even scrape up the cash and buy a pizza tonight. 

In my opinion, pepperoni is the best pizza topping (followed next by jalapenos). Pepperoni in Japan are referred to by a lot of different words such as: pepperoni, spicy Italian salami, red Italian salami, and a bunch of other terms. The proper term in English is "Pepperoni." I don't know if that is English and unrelated to Italian or what. But it refers to the thin slices of spicy red sausage in the above pics.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 11, 2006)

Pepperoni in USA = Salame Piccnate everywhere else.


----------



## hitman (Jul 11, 2006)

Naren said:


>


strange  
for me these are "salsiccia" (sausage) or "salame" 
pepperoni can be "peperoni" 




"pepperoni" and "peperoni" are 2 similar word with 2 different meaning



bostjan said:


> Pepperoni in USA = Salame Piccnate everywhere else.


thanks. 
pizza with salame piccante is very good...i'm curios about american pizza...someone says that it's bigger and thicker and has more ingredients...


----------



## Naren (Jul 11, 2006)

hitman said:


> strange
> for me these are "salsiccia" (sausage) or "salame"
> pepperoni can be "peperoni"
> 
> ...



Well, in English, it's always spelled "pepperoni."

There are lots of different kinds of sausage. Pepperoni could not be called "Italian sausage" because that's already a pizza topping, which is very very very different from pepperoni. The color is completely different (more of a brown color); it is usually ground into little balls (whereas pepperoni is sliced into little circles), and the flavor is completely different. Italian sausage can give me heartburn, but pepperoni doesn't.

There are also lots and lots of different kinds of sausage in the US, salami being one of them. But, "salami" wouldn't be appropriate either. Because pepperoni isn't really salami. It might be a specific kind of salami... but I knew a pizza place that had "salami" and "pepperoni" as seperate pizza toppings. The salami was kind of grayish colored, really thin, and big. The pepperoni was red, a little thick, and small.

Maybe "pepperoni" is a term made up in the US from the English word "pepper" and from the Italian ending "-oni." Dunno. Just a guess. I do know that it's my favorite topping, though.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 11, 2006)

Man, now I'm *really* hungry...


----------



## Naren (Jul 11, 2006)

hitman said:


> thanks.
> pizza with salame piccante is very good...i'm curios about american pizza...someone says that it's bigger and thicker and has more ingredients...



That completely depends on the pizzaria and what you order. I've been to pizza places in the US with very very thin pizza with no toppings at all. And I've been to ones with very very very thick pizza (Chicago deep dish) and lots and lots and lots of toppings (as many as 10). It mostly depends on what you want to eat. My parents never liked pizza with a lot of toppings, so I always grew up with pizzas with only 0-3 toppings, generally having only 1. The only time they ordered anything more than that was when they had a coupon and they'd get the "supreme" which usually has 5-7 toppings (pepperoni, mushroom, onions, green peppers, italian sausage. Sometimes black olives)


----------



## hitman (Jul 11, 2006)

Naren said:


> Maybe "pepperoni" is a term made up in the US from the English word "pepper" and from the Italian ending "-oni." Dunno. Just a guess. I do know that it's my favorite topping, though.


yeah,it's possible..



distressed_romeo said:


> Man, now I'm *really* hungry...


me too


----------



## Naren (Jul 11, 2006)

hitman said:


> me too



me three... ooooh, I'm starving. I need some pizza.


----------



## hitman (Jul 11, 2006)

Naren said:


> me three... ooooh, I'm starving. I need some pizza.


----------



## Naren (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm not a big olive fan, so I probably wouldn't want the first or second pizzas. I can eat olives, but I usually prefer other toppings. That big one on the bottom looks particularly good (and big too).

There are some restaurants in Japan that have Italian-style pizzas and I go to them every now and then. Italian-style pizzas are really good, but I generally prefer American-style pizzas. Have you ever had a unique American style pizza (like Chicago deep dish, for example)?


----------



## hitman (Jul 11, 2006)

Naren said:


> I'm not a big olive fan, so I probably wouldn't want the first or second pizzas. I can eat olives, but I usually prefer other toppings. That big one on the bottom looks particularly good (and big too).
> 
> There are some restaurants in Japan that have Italian-style pizzas and I go to them every now and then. Italian-style pizzas are really good, but I generally prefer American-style pizzas. Have you ever had a unique American style pizza (like Chicago deep dish, for example)?


no,i have'nt...i suppose that it's very different from italian pizza.there aren't place where i can have american pizza...only pizza or "pizza napoletana".when i'll go to USA i'll have it,and i want to go to burger king or similar.


----------



## Naren (Jul 11, 2006)

hitman said:


> no,i have'nt...i suppose that it's very different from italian pizza.there aren't place where i can have american pizza...only pizza or "pizza napoletana"



Yeah, Chicago Deep Dish pizza, for example, is very very different from Italian pizza. The crust is very very thick with lots and lots of sauce. It takes a very long time to cook it. If you want authentic Chicago-style deep dish pizza, you have to go to Chicago. At some pizzarias, you'll wait an hour for your pizza. I highly recommend it, though. Very tasty and very filling.

There are places in the US where you can get real Italian pizza (and places like that in Japan too), but most places are American-style pizza. I think both are very good and good in different ways. Overall, I prefer American-style.

If you ever do visit the US, I highly recommend trying out some American pizza. Pizza (American style, Japanese style, Italian style, etc.) is one of my top 3 favorite foods on this Earth. So awesome. I really miss US pizza prices. You could get a large pizza for $8, $9, $10. Or you could go to a pizza buffet (all you can eat!) for about $6. Here in Japan, a large pizza costs about $30 at most places. It tastes good, but it's so damn expensive. I cut down ordering pizzas to once a month now. I used to order about 1-2 times a week when I lived in the US. And, since I worked at pizza places for about 4 years, I would eat pizza almost every time I work (one summer I ate pizza almost every day for like 2-3 months).

I'm practically starving now...


----------



## Dormant (Jul 11, 2006)

Naren said:


> Why is it not pizza? I've had Italian pizza and it does generally have 0-3 toppings (like margherita, which is usually just basil and cheese, but sometimes is tomato, basil, and cheese. It's usually just basically "no toppings"), but that doesn't mean pizza with lots of toppings isn't pizza. What kind of a crazy idea is that? "What's your favorite sandwich ingredients?" "Cheese." "That's not a sandwich. You need at least 4 or more toppings to be a sandwich. Now, if you said: ham, turkey, salami, cheese, bacon, onions, mustard, mayonaise, and banana peppers, that's qualify as a sandwich. What you're eating, is bread. Not a sandwich."
> 
> If American pizza isn't pizza, what is it? Japanese pizza generally has more toppings than American pizza. There are some Japanese pizzas with 10 toppings. Would you say "That's not pizza. That's... dough... with sauce... and toppings...?" or something inane like that. I could see you saying that a "Mexican pizza" isn't really a pizza (but I still think it is).
> 
> ...



Naren if you have been to Italy you would know what I mean. Italians have an attitude (and it's completely regional) that only they produce the best and 'realest' type of pizza. They traditionally find Pizza made outside of Italy to be a completely unreal representation of Italian food. I speak from experience having lived in Italy. 

What I put down was something you don't appear to understand called sarcasm. I have noticed that you are not very good at spotting it but you are very good at boasting about your superlative knowledge on an entire range of subjects.  Sorry man I just yawned through your story about how you used to eat Garlic Bread. Newsflash: not that interesting. Sorry man. 

When I refer to British fat cunt specials I refer to Pizza Hut. We have them in the UK you know. Could you believe it! They are exactly the same as they are in the States. I know I have been there! Shock horror hey!

I'm English therefore I am sarcastic. You however cannot read a joke and took what I said literally making you a bit of a twat. 

The whole thing about the white pizza? Well I thought all the smilies would make it clear that I was joking there as well - taking the piss. Well especially for you I will add the following information to the end of my threads just so you know - THIS RESPONSE CONTAINS SARCASTIC RESPONSES WHICH SOME PEOPLE WILL GET BUT NAREN MIGHT NOT. THIS DISCLAIMER IS FOR HIS BENEFIT SO I DON'T GET ANOTHER SMART ARSE RESPONSE 

[action=Dormant] would like to point out that he is taking the piss again - having a joke so there is no need to take this as an insult. [/action]


----------



## Naren (Jul 11, 2006)

Maybe you should re-read my posts, Dormant. I think you don't see the sarcasm that I am using. You should look at my post on page 8. I said "I thought what Dormant said was pretty silly and I just overanalyzed the shit out of it." I mean, pizza is a pretty stupid subject to argue/debate about. You said "you are very good at boasting about your superlative knowledge on an entire range of subjects." This is fucking pizza. What's to know? You eat it and it tastes good. Just because I don't put rolly eyes and lols and rofls everywhere doesn't necessarily mean I'm serious.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 11, 2006)

You were ordering quiet a few pizzas there. I love the stuff, but can't eat it more than like 2x a month.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 11, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> *Sicilian Pizza Challenge- Beau Jo's Pizza, Colorado*
> 
> _This is a two person challenge involving Beau Jo's Grand Sicilian Pizza which weighs anywhere between 12-14 lbs. Toppings include pounds of Green Peppers, Onions, Mushrooms, Pepperoni, Sausage, Hamburger with the entire pie covered in cheese with a super thick, 16' crust. Substitution of toppings is at Managers discretion. If you fail the challenge the cost is $64.60 . If you succeed you and your over stuffed buddy get a $50.00 Cash prize, two t-shirts and the pizza is free.
> _



Now that's a man's pizza! 

Bring it on! Beee-yach!



hitman said:


> no,i have'nt...i suppose that it's very different from italian pizza.there aren't place where i can have american pizza...only pizza or "pizza napoletana".when i'll go to USA i'll have it,and i want to go to burger king or similar.



Plan on Las Vegas, July 7th, 2007!


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 11, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Plan on Las Vegas, July 7th, 2007!




Plan on lots of things for 7/7/07.


----------



## Naren (Jul 11, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Now that's a man's pizza!
> 
> Bring it on! Beee-yach!



Yeah. But $64.60 is just insane.  I remember at pizza places, sometimes we'd try to see how expensive we could make pizzas by adding double or triple everything. The most expensive we ever got was like $101.90 for a large pizza. Someone accidentally punched it in too. To think that there would actually be a pizza that costs $64.60 blows m' mind. It'd be cool to try eating it if there was no risk of having to pay up that money.


----------



## Drew (Jul 11, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> In 2004 I went to the Mecca of American pizza, Lombardi's in New York City.



I think I've been there... Near or in Brooklyn Heights, right? Not a particularly imposing little pizzarria, in fact looks rather like a caricature of every Italian pizzaria in NYC you've ever seen, but is known for their excellent thin crust pizza? If so, my friend Becca and I stopped in on the way back from a wedding in Virginia (she lives in BH) and I agree, it is pretty damned good. The cannoli we split for desert was also to die for. 




Naren said:


> Well, in English, it's always spelled "pepperoni."
> 
> There are lots of different kinds of sausage. Pepperoni could not be called "Italian sausage" because that's already a pizza topping, which is very very very different from pepperoni. The color is completely different (more of a brown color); it is usually ground into little balls (whereas pepperoni is sliced into little circles), and the flavor is completely different. Italian sausage can give me heartburn, but pepperoni doesn't.
> 
> ...



Actually, um, not to call you out or anything, but if anything pepperoni represents an american bastardization of "peperoni" rather than an italian-zed american word, and is probably most aptly described as a type of spicy salami than as anything else. 

As for italian sausage, you buy it in links. Sure, they don't slice it up like they do pepperoni when they put it on pizza (well, not normally - I tried it once and didn't like the effect as much), and most recipes I know call for slicing it out of the casing and frying it, breaking it up with the side of your spoon, to get a "ground meat" consistancey, but it definitely doesn't come in "little balls." 

You of all people should know that just becase something's linguistically one way in the States doesn't mean that 1.) it's that way everywhere, and 2.) the way it is stateside is right.  

Also, I've gotta concur with Dormant, either your sarcasm instinct malfunctions with an almost-PC-like regularity, or maybe you SHOULD use the occasional smiley face so you don't always come off as so grumpy and pissy about everything. 


HITMAN - damn dude, those pizzas are to die for. THAT is what I call a pizza.


----------



## Drew (Jul 11, 2006)

And, since you guys were talking about it here... 






Sure, I love buffallo chicken and (sliced) black olive as much as the next guy, but you guys got me wanting something a little more italian style.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 11, 2006)

Drew said:


> I think I've been there... Near or in Brooklyn Heights, right? Not a particularly imposing little pizzarria, in fact looks rather like a caricature of every Italian pizzaria in NYC you've ever seen, but is known for their excellent thin crust pizza? If so, my friend Becca and I stopped in on the way back from a wedding in Virginia (she lives in BH) and I agree, it is pretty damned good. The cannoli we split for desert was also to die for.



It's the first pizzeria in America to get a business licence.


----------



## Naren (Jul 11, 2006)

Drew said:


> Actually, um, not to call you out or anything, but if anything pepperoni represents an american bastardization of "peperoni" rather than an italian-zed american word, and is probably most aptly described as a type of spicy salami than as anything else.
> 
> As for italian sausage, you buy it in links. Sure, they don't slice it up like they do pepperoni when they put it on pizza (well, not normally - I tried it once and didn't like the effect as much), and most recipes I know call for slicing it out of the casing and frying it, breaking it up with the side of your spoon, to get a "ground meat" consistancey, but it definitely doesn't come in "little balls."
> 
> ...



 Okay, I'll take your advice.

Yeah, I was just guessing where the word could have come from. I didn't have any solid basis. I assumed that, since the word wasn't used in Italy, it was probably made up in the US and I was guessing why. I might be completely off base in my linguistic guessings 'n' schtuff.

Edit: Just looked up "pepperoni" and this was the info given.

SYLLABICATION: pep·per·o·ni 
PRONUNCIATION: pp-rn 
NOUN: Inflected forms: pl. pep·per·o·nis
1. A highly spiced pork and beef sausage. 2. A slice of this type of sausage. 
ETYMOLOGY: Italian peperoni, pl. of peperone, pimento, red pepper, augmentative of pepe, pepper, from Latin piper. See pepper. 

Probably came into English within the last 100 years or so. Again, just a guess, but sounds logical.


----------



## nyck (Jul 11, 2006)

Damn Drew!! That looks _YUMMY!!_


----------



## Cancer (Jul 11, 2006)

Naren said:


> Yeah. But $64.60 is just insane.  I remember at pizza places, sometimes we'd try to see how expensive we could make pizzas by adding double or triple everything. The most expensive we ever got was like $101.90 for a large pizza. Someone accidentally punched it in too. To think that there would actually be a pizza that costs $64.60 blows m' mind. It'd be cool to try eating it if there was no risk of having to pay up that money.



'Course...... a pizza like that could probably feed a small family for week, thus jusstifying the 64.60, and having a memorable story afterward. My small scrawn of a frame could never handle it, but I wouldn't mind trying, especially if they could box up the remains.

Sadly, I am currently more broke than a old preacher's penis, so I will have to nosh on Ramen, and pretend it's Papa Johns.....


----------



## Naren (Jul 11, 2006)

psyphre said:


> 'Course...... a pizza like that could probably feed a small family for week, thus jusstifying the 64.60, and having a memorable story afterward. My small scrawn of a frame could never handle it, but I wouldn't mind trying, especially if they could box up the remains.
> 
> Sadly, I am currently more broke than a old preacher's penis, so I will have to nosh on Ramen, and pretend it's Papa Johns.....



Yeah, it probably could feed a small family for a week, which just makes the "eating the entire pizza all by yourself" thing seem impossible and a waste of money. The memorable story would be like "Yeah, I had to pay $64.60 for an insanely huge pizza because I couldn't eat the whole thing. I actually ended up getting taken to the hospital because my intestines were rupturing from the inside." "THAT'S AWESOME!" "Yes... it is.   "

Hey, why pretend it's Papa Johns? Just get a coupon and buy a large pizza for like $8 and eat the leftovers later. Papa Johns = cheap.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 12, 2006)

Naren said:


> Yeah. But $64.60 is just insane.  I remember at pizza places, sometimes we'd try to see how expensive we could make pizzas by adding double or triple everything. The most expensive we ever got was like $101.90 for a large pizza. Someone accidentally punched it in too. To think that there would actually be a pizza that costs $64.60 blows m' mind. It'd be cool to try eating it if there was no risk of having to pay up that money.



My point was, if you notice in the red, this was a 16 foot pizza, which is a man's pizza, especially if you're Paul Bunyan.

I try to limit myself to 2 large pizzas at one sitting.


----------



## Naren (Jul 12, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> My point was, if you notice in the red, this was a 16 foot pizza, which is a man's pizza, especially if you're Paul Bunyan.
> 
> I try to limit myself to 2 large pizzas at one sitting.



16 feet...  that's almost 3x my height (I'm six two). 

Most crazy food places have deals that are actually possible. Like, if you eat the two pound burger in one hour, you get it for free. I could do that. But I'd probably feel sick later. Or, if you eat the quadruple decker sandwich, you get it for free. But a 16 foot $64 pizza all by yourself? Has ANYONE ever succeeded in doing that? It sounds practically impossible. I bet the guy who ate the 56 hot dogs in that hot dog eating contest couldn't eat the whole thing... 

Yeah, if I really had to, I could probably eat 1 and a half large pizzas. I probably wouldn't feel very good though. A 16 foot pizza with that many toppings would be impossible for me (and impossible for most people, I'm guessing). Does anyone know if there has ever been anyone to eat the whole thing?


----------



## Drew (Jul 12, 2006)

nyck said:


> Damn Drew!! That looks _YUMMY!!_




...and I forgot the couple pieces that I meant to bring in for lunch today in the fridge. :/ Least, I hope it was the fridge and not the counter.  

It was pretty good - I'm finally gettng the hang of making a good crust, it all comes down to getting the right sugar/yeast ratio, I think. I'm so NOT a baker though, so it's been a learning experience...


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 12, 2006)

All i know is Dominos is the worst, imo. As the chains go, I am partial to Papa Ginos, which I believe are only found in the north east.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 12, 2006)

Naren said:


> 16 feet...  that's almost 3x my height (I'm six two).
> 
> Most crazy food places have deals that are actually possible. Like, if you eat the two pound burger in one hour, you get it for free. I could do that. But I'd probably feel sick later. Or, if you eat the quadruple decker sandwich, you get it for free. But a 16 foot $64 pizza all by yourself? Has ANYONE ever succeeded in doing that? It sounds practically impossible. I bet the guy who ate the 56 hot dogs in that hot dog eating contest couldn't eat the whole thing...
> 
> Yeah, if I really had to, I could probably eat 1 and a half large pizzas. I probably wouldn't feel very good though. A 16 foot pizza with that many toppings would be impossible for me (and impossible for most people, I'm guessing). Does anyone know if there has ever been anyone to eat the whole thing?



I think it was a typo on the part of the poster. It probably is only 16". But still, all good food has balance, and I can't see that thing being very well balanced!


----------



## Drew (Jul 12, 2006)

...so I ended up driving home on my lunch break to grab the pizza I meant to bring in for lunch, ate it, then played guitar for a while and drove back in a torrential downpour.  

Yeah, it was pretty good.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 12, 2006)

If you enter these contests, are you allowed to throw up what you've eaten and then go back for more? Tasteless question I know (sorry) but I can't think of any other way anyone could win.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 12, 2006)

No, you have to keep it down.


Now I want pizza, despite the puke talk.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 12, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> I think it was a typo on the part of the poster. It probably is only 16". But still, all good food has balance, and I can't see that thing being very well balanced!



It's a typo on the Beau Jo's pizza website. It's 16 inches.


----------



## Naren (Jul 12, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> It's a typo on the Beau Jo's pizza website. It's 16 inches.



Okay, that's doable. Still a little crazy, but doable. 16 feet struck me as impossible. I couldn't imagine there'd be anyone who could eat a 16 feet pizza in one sitting. But $64 for a 16 inch pizza seems a bit overpriced...


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 12, 2006)

Actual pics of said pizza.

http://www.supersizedmeals.com/food/article.php/20060514194512881


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2006)

Tomato/Hots =


----------



## Naren (Jul 12, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> Actual pics of said pizza.
> 
> http://www.supersizedmeals.com/food/article.php/20060514194512881



Just looking at the picture, it doesn't seem that big, but when you realize that it's 14 pounds... that's just pure insanity. Forget quarter pounder burgers or half pounder burgers! That thing is ridiculous....


----------



## bostjan (Jul 13, 2006)

14 pounds? I think I could *maybe* eat three pounds of pizza if I was starving.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 13, 2006)

bostjan said:


> 14 pounds? I think I could *maybe* eat three pounds of pizza if I was starving.




Good! Plenty of left overs to have cold in the morning!


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jul 13, 2006)

um. i fucking love plain pizza more than anything. and i work at a pizza place. i'd know... (if that even means anything???)


----------



## bostjan (Jul 13, 2006)

My mom eats her pizza very plain. Just crust and sauce.


----------



## Naren (Jul 13, 2006)

I never understood the people who ordered their pizzas with "no sauce" or with "no cheese." I'm all like, "Hey yo, motherfuckah. If it doesn't have sauce or cheese, it's not a pizza anymore!"


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Dude... that's all I'm sayin', man. Dude...

Fuckin Eric. 



So, at any rate, that bigasspizza looks NASTY as FUCK.  Eww.. just not appealing at all.

Now, a nice 14oz. ribeye, butterbrushed, mmm...


----------



## Naren (Jul 13, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> So, at any rate, that bigasspizza looks NASTY as FUCK.  Eww.. just not appealing at all.
> 
> Now, a nice 14oz. ribeye, butterbrushed, mmm...



No, dude. Way off target. To properly compare, it would have to be a 14 POUND ribeye, butterbrushed, with lots of pepper and other garnishings. And if you can't eat it in an hour, you have to pay $200 or something like that.

I didn't think that pizza looked very appealing either. Just the sheer amount of cheese alone made me feel a little queasy.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Naren said:


> No, dude. Way off target. To properly compare, it would have to be a 14 POUND ribeye, butterbrushed, with lots of pepper and other garnishings. And if you can't eat it in an hour, you have to pay $200 or something like that.
> 
> I didn't think that pizza looked very appealing either. Just the sheer amount of cheese alone made me feel a little queasy.


Gah... I wasn't even trying to compare, E, but I suppose if I was, you're absolutely correct. Both in that case sound heinous, y-y-y-yuck.

It was more, I was shooting for "Let's see what looks like fucking shit, and let's think about what would look DEE-liscious."


----------



## Naren (Jul 13, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Gah... I wasn't even trying to compare, E, but I suppose if I was, you're absolutely correct. Both in that case sound heinous, y-y-y-yuck.
> 
> It was more, I was shooting for "Let's see what looks like fucking shit, and let's think about what would look DEE-liscious."



And THAT, my friend, was your problem. All insanely big ass foods are gross by definition. To compare some small delicious food is just an error from the beginning. If I was gonna talk about an amazing pizza, I can assure you I wouldn't site a 14 pound monstrosity. 

In most cases, however, I would take pizza over a ribeye steak. On the other hand, if I got to choose between a 14-pound pizza and a 14 ounce ribeye, I'd take the ribeye any day.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Um... I wasn't comparing. Just... commentating. 

For me, personally, the steak is far, far, more preferable to the pizza. That hideous uh... thing... just emphasizes my feelings on the matter.

Thank you, drive through.


----------



## Naren (Jul 13, 2006)

What? You don't think you can get a hideous 14 pound steak? I love both pizza and steaks, but I wouldn't want to touch a 14 pound steak or a 14 pound pizza. 



The Dark Wolf said:


> Thank you, drive through.



You can get steaks through drive throughs?!?!?  I know you can get pizzas through drive throughs or hamburgers, but steaks!? Wow...


----------



## bostjan (Jul 13, 2006)

More like 100 oz Ribeye steak.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Naren said:


> What? You don't think you can get a hideous 14 pound steak? I love both pizza and steaks, but I wouldn't want to touch a 14 pound steak or a 14 pound pizza.


Huh? Of course I wasn't talking about a 14 pound steak...

I was just saying IT SOUNDED GOOD. (A 14 oz. steak, of course.) And that a huge pizza looked nasty. No more, no less.

*puzzled*


----------



## bostjan (Jul 13, 2006)

Consuming mass quantities of animal products in one sitting can take years off your life. I highly recommend eating one to two servings (like 4-8 oz of steak, 1-2 slices of pizza)


----------



## Naren (Jul 13, 2006)

And I highly recommend you wire all your money to me, Bostjan.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 13, 2006)

Ok, only if you wire me all of yours first.


----------



## Naren (Jul 13, 2006)

I highly recommend you change your mind and wire me all your money now.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 13, 2006)

I can't, the banks aren't open here. Anyway, you don't want my money, you want a nice thick, juicy, steak.


----------



## Naren (Jul 13, 2006)

Actually I want both...


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 13, 2006)

OK! I want Steak, Pizza AND all your money!


----------

